# Spiny Norman's Photo Thread



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, I'm all snuggled in. Tell me a ghost story!









Ooh, that was scary!









My turn...









Boo! (silly human, I don't know any stories)


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, this is comfy! Why do you ask?









Okay, buster, put the flashing picture box down. This tummy ain't scratching itself.


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

super cute! im in love with the first picture of him in the...pocket? lol i don't know what he's in but it's adorable.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

AWEE ! So precious !


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

These are so great. I love the ones with him in your shirt, showing his tummy. So cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a doll! And the captions are wonderful!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

The last two cracked me up. That face :lol: cute.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

muckquenzie said:


> super cute! im in love with the first picture of him in the...pocket? lol i don't know what he's in but it's adorable.


I fold over the bottom part of my hoodie and he'll snuggle in there. He's actually sitting *on* the pocket of the hoodie. This way he can crawl around, find a comfy spot, splat, and still be covered.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

He fell asleep during a tummy rub the other night. Apparently stopping woke him up and earned me a "why did you stop?" look. Resumed tummy rub. Went back to sleep. :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Norman is so cute! I'm so jealous he likes tummy rubs, both Thalia and Squiggy won't let me touch their tummies. Oh well, I shall live it vicariously through you :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Snuggle monster!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Too cute!


----------

